# 2021 Trips



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone have trips planned for this year?


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, they happen when they happen.
I'm very short on making plans.
whenever Wife has a weekend free from work, we ride!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

birdshooter said:


> Anyone have trips planned for this year?


3 maybe 5 trips this year, Memorial weekend, 4th of July, Riding and berry picking, Early August, riding and berry picking, 
Labor day riding and maybe digging seng if berries are turning, Oct for Send and maybe bear. All trips are mountain camping, (no fees, just find a flat spot and camp. )..Trails vary in size, reclaimed mountain top removal mining spots, semis could pass, safely. Basically dirt road riding. Hollers, creeks, and mountainside trails are a little different. No permits, trail stickers, or helmets are required. I refuse to ride in Michigan anymore. Been going down for almost 20 years now. Literally hundreds of miles in any direction to ride. 

If you like ATV'ing, you will love this type of riding. Been doing it almost 20 years now, Refuse to ride in Michigan anymore.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> 3 maybe 5 trips this year, Memorial weekend, 4th of July, Riding and berry picking, Early August, riding and berry picking,
> Labor day riding and maybe digging seng if berries are turning, Oct for Send and maybe bear. All trips are mountain camping, (no fees, just find a flat spot and camp. )..Trails vary in size, reclaimed mountain top removal mining spots, semis could pass, safely. Basically dirt road riding. Hollers, creeks, and mountainside trails are a little different. No permits, trail stickers, or helmets are required. I refuse to ride in Michigan anymore. Been going down for almost 20 years now. Literally hundreds of miles in any direction to ride.
> 
> If you like ATV'ing, you will love this type of riding. Been doing it almost 20 years now, Refuse to ride in Michigan anymore.


What state?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

stickman1978 said:


> What state?





stickman1978 said:


> What state?


West Virginia


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably do Leota one day during the week, less traffic. Then a week in June in the EUP hitting some forest trails.


GIDEON said:


> West Virginia


Would that be the Hatfield/McCoy area?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

NO, just east of Charleston, near the turnpike, One of our rides actually uses a drain to go under the turnpike.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

GIDEON said:


> 3 maybe 5 trips this year, Memorial weekend, 4th of July, Riding and berry picking, Early August, riding and berry picking,
> Labor day riding and maybe digging seng if berries are turning, Oct for Send and maybe bear. All trips are mountain camping, (no fees, just find a flat spot and camp. )..Trails vary in size, reclaimed mountain top removal mining spots, semis could pass, safely. Basically dirt road riding. Hollers, creeks, and mountainside trails are a little different. No permits, trail stickers, or helmets are required. I refuse to ride in Michigan anymore. Been going down for almost 20 years now. Literally hundreds of miles in any direction to ride.
> 
> If you like ATV'ing, you will love this type of riding. Been doing it almost 20 years now, Refuse to ride in Michigan anymore.


I've ridden in KY and TN a few times. Great riding. But Michigan is closer and still is good to ride. I have a cabin in NW Gladwin County so Denton Creek, Liota, St. Helen and Gladwin trails are close enough ride. I'd rather ride in MI often than someplace out of state once in awhile.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Memorial weekend im gonna drop the trailer off at st helen saturday evening and ride my sxs up from my house in Sanford sunday. will be a good little trip.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

BMARKS said:


> Memorial weekend im gonna drop the trailer off at st helen saturday evening and ride my sxs up from my house in Sanford sunday. will be a good little trip.


Wow, Sanford to St. Helen! Sounds like a helluva trip.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

mac66 said:


> Wow, Sanford to St. Helen! Sounds like a helluva trip.


Yeah should be good fun i think. i ride up to gladwin all the time to grim hill and up fire road. figured hell, ill make a better trip of it.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

We sold our quad a little over a month ago and put a deposit on a 4 seater sxs that's supposed to be delivered this month. So we are sitting and waiting for it to show. We do a group ride 100-125mi ride in october for fall colors in the vanderbilt/atlanda/burt lake area. Have done it a couple times and love the ride. Didn't go last year due to my wife being pregnant. We usually ride the UP sometime in august, but we'll see if that happens since we don't have a camper anymore either, and there is no big family camping trip planned like the previous 3 summers. Also ride around the baldwin area while visiting friends in Hawkins. 

We have a trailer and two tow vehicles. So we are looking for riding partners in the western michigan area. Just need the machine to show up and a babysitter lol


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

BMARKS said:


> Yeah should be good fun i think. i ride up to gladwin all the time to grim hill and up fire road. figured hell, ill make a better trip of it.


How far is that ride? I mean Sanford to St. Helens.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Mio in May! And every other weekend throughout the summer!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bull Gap in the Morning!
That's as far out in advanced I plan our Rides!


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Rich1028 said:


> Bull Gap in the Morning!
> That's as far out in advanced I plan our Rides!
> View attachment 760546


Take pics please!!! I can’t wait to get up there and ride!!!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

JenP said:


> Take pics please!!! I can’t wait to get up there and ride!!!


 What areas do you like to ride there the best?
We tent to hit the Hill, then head over to mack lake.
other times we park on m33 and hit the trails and just ride, then turn around and head back.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

JenP said:


> Mio in May! And every other weekend throughout the summer!











This will be my path roughly. It's gonna be right around 70 miles. I've got it all planned out haha.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

We used to ride Bull Gap and all over that area years ago, then we sold our quads. Hubby got his dads old dirt bike running last year and well, he cant go ride alone...lol, so I got a little 500cc to start riding the trails again this year, I cannot wait. I miss being out in the woods like that. We keep our camper in Mio, and we can ride from the parking lot. Id love to hit the UP this year and ride those trails along Lake Superior.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

BMARKS said:


> View attachment 760579
> 
> This will be my path roughly. It's gonna be right around 70 miles. I've got it all planned out haha.


Wow! Is that all on county roads or is you side by side street legal?


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

JenP said:


> We used to ride Bull Gap and all over that area years ago, then we sold our quads. Hubby got his dads old dirt bike running last year and well, he cant go ride alone...lol, so I got a little 500cc to start riding the trails again this year, I cannot wait. I miss being out in the woods like that. We keep our camper in Mio, and we can ride from the parking lot. Id love to hit the UP this year and ride those trails along Lake Superior.


i love riding the UP. LOTS to explore up there


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

mac66 said:


> I've ridden in KY and TN a few times. Great riding. But Michigan is closer and still is good to ride. I have a cabin in NW Gladwin County so Denton Creek, Liota, St. Helen and Gladwin trails are close enough ride. I'd rather ride in MI often than someplace out of state once in awhile.


you need a weekend with us.......way less rules and regulations to deal with, more freedom to ride


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

mac66 said:


> Wow! Is that all on county roads or is you side by side street legal?


all co roads, cross m61 and m30 once, the rest are co rd, actually outside of maybe 6-8 miles its all dirt road.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Heading up to Mancelona this weekend. The GF booked an Airbnb for my birthday that's 100 yds from the trails. We are in the Gaylord Forest MGMT unit just north of Starvation Lake. I downloaded the ONX trail app and our cabin is right by LP79 and Iron Belle Trl/North Country Trl.

Has anyone been in this area and have anything to say about it?


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Just the county roads- our campground is on 72, but we can get out on a side street and we just have to cross 33 and we can get to Bull Gap, I have a 500cc CF Moto- don’t laugh! It’s a great little machine for what I want to use it for- so far she’s held up great!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

JenP said:


> Just the county roads- our campground is on 72, but we can get out on a side street and we just have to cross 33 and we can get to Bull Gap, I have a 500cc CF Moto- don’t laugh! It’s a great little machine for what I want to use it for- so far she’s held up great!


i don't laugh at people's rides.. unless there is something funny on them (once saw a sticker on the side of a X3 sxs saying "mud slut").. I encourage everyone to do what they can do get outdoors and enjoy what our great state has to offer.. rather it be riding trails, hunting, fishing, hiking, horse back riding, butterfly catching, or just watching sunsets over one of our MANY lakes. We aren't on this earth all that long, so enjoy your stay and make memories for/with the ones who follow


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you!!!! I was nervous about saying I got a cf moto- I know they are fairly new here in the states- I test rode everything and kept going back to the little 500, I was too scared on the bigger ones!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

JenP said:


> Thank you!!!! I was nervous about saying I got a cf moto- I know they are fairly new here in the states- I test rode everything and kept going back to the little 500, I was too scared on the bigger ones!


not a problem! Ride what makes you comfortable! I sat on a polaris 570 and it felt small to me. so i ended up with a 650 can-am 2 seater for the wife and i and we loved it. But with kiddos getting older, and wanting to ride, we sold it to get a 4 seater sxs so they could come along with us, instead of leaving one behind with a parent. Now we are just waiting for the darn thing to come in! lol


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

JenP said:


> Just the county roads- our campground is on 72, but we can get out on a side street and we just have to cross 33 and we can get to Bull Gap, I have a 500cc CF Moto- don’t laugh! It’s a great little machine for what I want to use it for- so far she’s held up great!


 500cc is a "little machine"? My wife and I have ridden all over the country on a 500cc Polaris X2 (two up machine). It is plenty fast and powerful to tackle the mountains in KY, TN, CO, WY. I don't consider it a "little machine".


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

BulldogOutlander said:


> not a problem! Ride what makes you comfortable! I sat on a polaris 570 and it felt small to me. so i ended up with a 650 can-am 2 seater for the wife and i and we loved it. But with kiddos getting older, and wanting to ride, we sold it to get a 4 seater sxs so they could come along with us, instead of leaving one behind with a parent. Now we are just waiting for the darn thing to come in! lol


Awesome!!! Hopefully it comes in soon!!!!! Maybe we will see ya on the trails!!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

JenP said:


> Thank you!!!! I was nervous about saying I got a cf moto- I know they are fairly new here in the states- I test rode everything and kept going back to the little 500, I was too scared on the bigger ones!


I bought a CFMOTO uforce back in november and loved it. No complaints what's so ever and CFMOTO is doing a lot of things right with all their machines.

I actually just sold it to my dad because I bought a trail machine but they're solid and I would recommend them to anyone.

Enjoy it and don't worry one bit that it's not a polaris, can am etc. Every manufacture out there has their own issues. For some people their machine could burn to the ground and they'd still say it's a top of the line. Lol Polaris... *cough *cough. 😉


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you! I love it! We got ours in November too! Got it at Holly Power Sports. I hope I can get her up Bull Gap!!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I bought a CFMOTO uforce back in november and loved it. No complaints what's so ever and CFMOTO is doing a lot of things right with all their machines.
> 
> I actually just sold it to my dad because I bought a trail machine but they're solid and I would recommend them to anyone.
> 
> Enjoy it and don't worry one bit that it's not a polaris, can am etc. Every manufacture out there has their own issues. For some people their machine could burn to the ground and they'd still say it's a top of the line. Lol Polaris... *cough *cough. 😉


Curious if you have had problems with a Polaris or know someone who has. i have a 2020 ranger xp1000 and it has been one hell of a machine. i have put 1700 miles on it so far and have not had any problems. just pulled the clutch cover off to inspect the belt and clutches last week, i was so concerned after all the horror clutch stories, but to my surprise it all looked brand new, belt included. blew out a lilttle bit of black dust fom belt wear, other than that it looked great!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> Curious if you have had problems with a Polaris or know someone who has. i have a 2020 ranger xp1000 and it has been one hell of a machine. i have put 1700 miles on it so far and have not had any problems. just pulled the clutch cover off to inspect the belt and clutches last week, i was so concerned after all the horror clutch stories, but to my surprise it all looked brand new, belt included. blew out a lilttle bit of black dust fom belt wear, other than that it looked great!


No and I was just blowing smoke. I mean, you can hit up google or youtube and type in any manufacture and you'll find problems. There have been pictures I've seen around the net of a polaris's on fire, hence my comment One guy said it was because grass, leaves, debris got packed in around the exhaust. That could happen on any machine. 

They're all good machines.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No and I was just blowing smoke. I mean, you can hit up google or youtube and type in any manufacture and you'll find problems. There have been pictures I've seen around the net of a polaris's on fire, hence my comment One guy said it was because grass, leaves, debris got packed in around the exhaust. That could happen on any machine.
> 
> They're all good machines.


polaris had some fire issues in the mid 2010's on their machines, several lawsuits have come from them. However a majority of the time when these things caught fire, it's due to just what you said. Someone not cleaning it correctly, not wiring their 200000000w stereo system correctly, or letting a crossed buddy/cousin work on their rig and not putting it back together correctly. 

Quads and sxs are not cheap toys, and shouldn't be treated as such. Take care of them and they will take care of you, but most importantly use them for work, or play.. either way you should have a smile on your face when using them, regardless of brand


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

The young lady and I are gonna ride from my house in Sanford up to grim hill and ride around the Gladwin route and trails this Saturday. If anyone is in the area and sees a blue ranger with fabricated doors, thats me, say hi!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Heading up to Mancelona this weekend. The GF booked an Airbnb for my birthday that's 100 yds from the trails. We are in the Gaylord Forest MGMT unit just north of Starvation Lake. I downloaded the ONX trail app and our cabin is right by LP79 and Iron Belle Trl/North Country Trl.
> 
> Has anyone been in this area and have anything to say about it?


We put about 140 miles on in a day and a half of riding. The wet weather stayed away until after we were in saturday night. Trails were pretty beat up but did hit some freshly groomed. I haven't been trail riding since I was a kid and that was on snowmobiles so this was great to get back into it and are planning more trips in the future. We saw less SXS's that I figured but it's early in the season.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> We put about 140 miles on in a day and a half of riding. The wet weather stayed away until after we were in saturday night. Trails were pretty beat up but did hit some freshly groomed. I haven't been trail riding since I was a kid and that was on snowmobiles so this was great to get back into it and are planning more trips in the future. We saw less SXS's that I figured but it's early in the season.


my parents recently got a small polaris 900 2 seater (used). Went riding last weekend, and going again this weekend.. the kicker.. my stepbrother is using their trailer for his business at the moment, so they are using MY trailer, that i bought for MY sxs, which hasn't come in yet lol. At least it's getting used and not sitting in my yard lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BulldogOutlander said:


> my parents recently got a small polaris 900 2 seater (used). Went riding last weekend, and going again this weekend.. the kicker.. my stepbrother is using their trailer for his business at the moment, so they are using MY trailer, that i bought for MY sxs, which hasn't come in yet lol. At least it's getting used and not sitting in my yard lol


I'm having a hell of time trying to buy a trailer. New or used. I've been using the GF's dads trailer but just need my own now. Had one guy selling one on market place that said it was available then get ready to go buy and he sold it. Dealers have next to no stock and jumped the price big time in the past few months. Actually waiting on a call from Trailer Sales of Michigan in Jackson. They had what I wanted but said a guy was interested and wanted to give him a few hours to call back on it today. They're going to build me one if that falls through but only a 2-3 week wait.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'm having a hell of time trying to buy a trailer. New or used. I've been using the GF's dads trailer but just need my own now. Had one guy selling one on market place that said it was available then get ready to go buy and he sold it. Dealers have next to no stock and jumped the price big time in the past few months. Actually waiting on a call from Trailer Sales of Michigan in Jackson. They had what I wanted but said a guy was interested and wanted to give him a few hours to call back on it today. They're going to build me one if that falls through but only a 2-3 week wait.


D&R? Yeah trailers are hard to find that's for sure! I had to drive from Greenville to Schoolcraft when i found mine.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BulldogOutlander said:


> D&R? Yeah trailers are hard to find that's for sure! I had to drive from Greenville to Schoolcraft when i found mine.







__





Trailer Sales of Michigan - Trailers for Sale!


Trailer Sales of Michigan is the low-price, high-quality supplier of Utility, Gooseneck, Equipment, and Car Trailers in Michigan. Call 866-439-1818!




www.trailersalesofmichigan.com




They build onsite. It was recommended from a fb trailer page.

I live in Carson City but grew up part time with my dad in Greenville. Bet we know some of the same people.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'm having a hell of time trying to buy a trailer. New or used. I've been using the GF's dads trailer but just need my own now. Had one guy selling one on market place that said it was available then get ready to go buy and he sold it. Dealers have next to no stock and jumped the price big time in the past few months. Actually waiting on a call from Trailer Sales of Michigan in Jackson. They had what I wanted but said a guy was interested and wanted to give him a few hours to call back on it today. They're going to build me one if that falls through but only a 2-3 week wait.


What kind of trailer you looking for? I'm going to sell my 8.5'x10' aluminum snowmobile trailer. I never use it anymore.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! I almost went to D&R trailer down in that area for a trailer myself. Didn't know about trailer sales of michigan! Would have designed my own! oh well, i can't complain.. my trailer towed like a dream, empty on the highway. Stepdad used it the other day to bring their old car to the scrap yard too lol


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> nice! I almost went to D&R trailer down in that area for a trailer myself. Didn't know about trailer sales of michigan! Would have designed my own! oh well, i can't complain.. my trailer towed like a dream, empty on the highway. Stepdad used it the other day to bring their old car to the scrap yard too lol


R&R in Three Rivers will custom build too. I had a 6x10 built the way I wanted from them 2 years ago. Looking to have them build me an inline enclosed trailer tall enough to haul my Teryx4 plus a quad.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

MossyHorns said:


> What kind of trailer you looking for? I'm going to sell my 8.5'x10' aluminum snowmobile trailer. I never use it anymore.


Well I lucked out and am picking one up from trailers sales of Michigan today. I needed a 12ft as my SXS is 10ft long. Thanks though


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Late to the party here,lol. We like to ride whenever we can and have been on most of the trails in the LP with ATVs. We sold them last year and got a SxS. I will say the ATV trails have more to offer vs SxS trails here in Mi but the sxs is a comfy ride.
So far this year we have about three trips in.
Still to come is the Yamaha Extreme Terrain challenge in Tennessee (check it out on youtube) and we have some PoPo rentals lined up in Cheyenne Wy. this summer when we visit daughter and grandkids. (SIL in air force)
There will be many Mi trips to come as well, we like to get up and go some times.
Happy riding.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Just getting back into off road trail riding after about a 10 year hiatus. Someone mentioned Onyx maps. Does anyone have other downloadable maps for the ORV trail system in MI? I know the DNR has some online. I've been downloading the pdfs of them and putting them on my phone to carry with me. They are somewhat confusing however.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

mac66 said:


> Just getting back into off road trail riding after about a 10 year hiatus. Someone mentioned Onyx maps. Does anyone have other downloadable maps for the ORV trail system in MI? I know the DNR has some online. I've been downloading the pdfs of them and putting them on my phone to carry with me. They are somewhat confusing however.


VVMapping is the best there is. Jeremy's maps have the county roads and forest roads that are open highlighted. Also, Jeremey is from Michigan and is on the MSAORV board.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

MossyHorns said:


> VVMapping is the best there is. Jeremy's maps have the county roads and forest roads that are open highlighted. Also, Jeremey is from Michigan and is on the MSAORV board.


Ahhh, Thanks, I forgot about the Great Lakes Dual Sporter's ORV maps.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

MossyHorns said:


> VVMapping is the best there is. Jeremy's maps have the county roads and forest roads that are open highlighted. Also, Jeremey is from Michigan and is on the MSAORV board.


i know vvmapping works on a handful of car type gps units, but has anyone been able to get them to work on a GPS enabled tablet?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> i know vvmapping works on a handful of car type gps units, but has anyone been able to get them to work on a GPS enabled tablet?


I have heard of people using tablets, but I have never done it. VVMapping works with all Garmin gps models and I believe Lowrance as well.

Here's the link to his website that shows how to set it up on an android tablet.




__





Help and How To






www.vvmapping.com


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

For mapping on rides I have been using Polaris ride command on the phone ,


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

birdshooter said:


> For mapping on rides I have been using Polaris ride command on the phone ,


That App doesn't show which county roads / forest roads that are open to ORV'S though.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I used the Onyx trail app and it was "ok". What I did was basically dropped a pin where we started and turned the tracker on and went exploring. A lot of the trails where we were dead ended so we'd hop around with no real destination. Did that for 140 miles. There were some suggested destinations on the app but were too far for a day trip. 

By setting the tracker you could back trail your trail home but could also jump on alternate trails and find your way back.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

This!


MossyHorns said:


> VVMapping is the best there is. Jeremy's maps have the county roads and forest roads that are open highlighted. Also, Jeremey is from Michigan and is on the MSAORV board.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

MossyHorns said:


> VVMapping is the best there is. Jeremy's maps have the county roads and forest roads that are open highlighted. Also, Jeremey is from Michigan and is on the MSAORV board.


Speaking of which I downloaded the maps onto a SD card and tried to load it onto two diffent NUVI GPSs, a 255W and a NUVI 760. Couldn't get either one to bring up the maps. What am I missing?


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Go into your menu and be sure you have selected the map to use.
If that fails call Jeremy, he is great.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

mac66 said:


> Speaking of which I downloaded the maps onto a SD card and tried to load it onto two diffent NUVI GPSs, a 255W and a NUVI 760. Couldn't get either one to bring up the maps. What am I missing?


I use a 255w. You have to go into settings and select the map like the post above states.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

MossyHorns said:


> I use a 255w. You have to go into settings and select the map like the post above states.


So I download the maps onto an SD card, plug the SD card into the GPS and then go to settings and it should be there to select?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

mac66 said:


> So I download the maps onto an SD card, plug the SD card into the GPS and then go to settings and it should be there to select?


I have to go off memory, because my gps just died. 

Go to Settings
Select Display
Select Map Info
Select the ORV Map Set


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> That App doesn't show which county roads / forest roads that are open to ORV'S though.


Any updates on the The Huron-Manistee National Forests proposing a change to the Motor Vehicle Use Designation? There was a deadline around the 1st of the year to send in comments about opening up USFS roads the OHVs. I have not heard anything


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Any updates on the The Huron-Manistee National Forests proposing a change to the Motor Vehicle Use Designation? There was a deadline around the 1st of the year to send in comments about opening up USFS roads the OHVs. I have not heard anything


I heard they are going to open them late spring or early summer. Here is the link to the information on their website. There is a map that shows which roads they plan on opening. There will be a lot opened up, but nothing will open in the Udell Hills area, which is a bummer. That would be a nice ride from our place,



Huron-Manistee National Forests - Home


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> I heard they are going to open them late spring or early summer. Here is the link to the information on their website. There is a map that shows which roads they plan on opening. There will be a lot opened up, but nothing will open in the Udell Hills area, which is a bummer. That would be a nice ride from our place,
> 
> 
> 
> Huron-Manistee National Forests - Home


Yea bummer about udell hill area but it's a start, I see all the roads West of Wolf Lake and Ward Hills area on on the list to become open. I will need to look into VVmaping once updated.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully leaving tomorrow for 5 or 6 days of mountain camping, and mountain riding. No such thing as a designated trail down there, just ride


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> I heard they are going to open them late spring or early summer. Here is the link to the information on their website. There is a map that shows which roads they plan on opening. There will be a lot opened up, but nothing will open in the Udell Hills area, which is a bummer. That would be a nice ride from our place,
> 
> 
> 
> Huron-Manistee National Forests - Home


Looks like starting October 1st more USFS roads will be open to ORVs and snowmobiles, looks like they extended into the Udell hill area if I am reading the maps correct but only between 4-1 thru 11/30 so not so much for sleds. The dates allowed for different roads makes it very confusing, guess I will just continue as I always have.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Looks like starting October 1st more USFS roads will be open to ORVs and snowmobiles, looks like they extended into the Udell hill area if I am reading the maps correct but only between 4-1 thru 11/30 so not so much for sleds. The dates allowed for different roads makes it very confusing, guess I will just continue as I always have.


I've been following this news today. Glad to hear, because the DNR had been writing tickets this summer to ORV's between 6 Mile and Brooks Rd. That section was shown open on the Lake County ORV Ordinance from the beginning and the NFS made them show it as closed this year. Talked to a CO who was camped out on that section over Labor Day weekend. He thought this would take years to get open. Glad he was wrong. Our cabin is west of that area and it was a pain running 5 mile to get to the trails this summer.


----------

